# Show us your blue tongues



## spongebob (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi fellow blue tongue lovers,

I took out my blue tongues at the weekend for a photo session (on the tampoline so they cant run away too quick!). I got them as youngsters earlier this year, and they have grown really fast, even though they are not hungry over the last month with the cooler weather. Feel free to guess their locale.

Also add your own pictures to this thread. Bring on the bluey photos guys!!


----------



## TURBO8 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are they from Kununurra W.A (Kimberly region) ??


----------



## spongebob (Jul 28, 2009)

TURBO8 said:


> Are they from Kununurra W.A (Kimberly region) ??



I think I may have told you? If not a good guess


----------



## TURBO8 (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont think you showed me these gorgeous blues last time i was over , the only reason i say "Kununurra" is because that is the locale of most of the Kimberly phase getting around for sale!But i must say these are some absolute " STUNNERS"


----------



## TURBO8 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thought id add a pic of a pair of Easterns that i picked up last season , one of them is starting to show some really nice colors , ill post some pics of my Northerns when i get my digi camera charged !


----------



## JasonL (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice one Bob, gotta be happy with them eh?..


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys!

spongebob, I saw your Kimberlies on BTs.net. Had a chuckle to myself as to how much of a spitting image one of yours is to mine. I've got 36 Blueys all up. 3 Northerns (1 Kimberly 2 Darwins), and the rest are made up of easterns and blotchies. anyway here's some pics of my kimberley.


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

here's mine 
but i gotta say those first set of bluey are absolutley beautiful


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

and more


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm some more


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

some others.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

some more.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

even more.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

more!?


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm edit.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone keep western bluies or the hypermelanistic ones?
Would LOVE to see pictures


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 31, 2009)

or albinos


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 31, 2009)

Some old pics, but here you go....


----------



## jas468 (Jul 31, 2009)

Juvenile Eastern Blueys


----------



## Curly56 (Jul 31, 2009)

jas468, did you need a special permit for those 2.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 31, 2009)

Cheers JR
Are they still around the $1,500 for unsexed?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 31, 2009)

cool, is it true that they eat red backs? Can they be kept in with a spotted python or will they try to eat each other?


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 31, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Cheers JR
> Are they still around the $1,500 for unsexed?


 
I think they're still around that mark, but you'll find people are willing to pay much more than that if they don't make the SR list. Some ridiculous offers have been made this year to myself and others that have them.


----------



## Mangles (Jul 31, 2009)

These are a couple of normal Easterns I got from Jungle Rob a year or so ago.


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 31, 2009)

Mangles said:


> These are a couple of normal Easterns I got from Jungle Rob a year or so ago.


 
John, do you want to sell that light one back to me if it's female?


----------



## Mangles (Jul 31, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> John, do you want to sell that light one back to me if it's female?



Do you know how to sex them?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2009)

I took some pics of my male kimmy yesterday after a shed.













Here he is with one of his girlfriends.




One more


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 31, 2009)

Man, I love the head pattern on those!!!


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

does anyone have problems housing different localities together?
i am just curious for i have neally finished my outdoor enclosure and i have easterns and north westerns, which are living sperate at the moment


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2009)

These two are wild caught from the same locality in the Frankston area of Victoria.​


----------



## James..94 (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice blueys everyone


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 31, 2009)

can you use danny browns sexing method for blue's


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here he is with one of his girlfriends.


you really think Kimbo is a female???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont know about your Kimbo luke, 
i think it's a female mate (im hoping so).
Bring it around again and we will see how Kimmy reacts this time.
Kimmy is a definite male.


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

Some very attractive bluey's!

I've never been a fan of these guys.. 
but there certainly are some stunning ones in this thread.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, when we wanna bring out the big guns, we do. It's blueys like Baz's Kimmy or my Kimbo that really stick it to snakes I reckon.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not amazing with a camera myself, so I got Pugsly to take a few photos of mine for me:


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 31, 2009)

Some more:


----------



## spongebob (Jul 31, 2009)

Great photos guys. Let's bring on more.....


----------



## Andrais (Jul 31, 2009)

this is my bluey snappy


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 1, 2009)

what colour tounges do the albinos have?


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres a few,most been posted before.








'


----------



## TURBO8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Love the last pic there Pike1 , a mountain of blue tongues ! Nice blue tongue pics there everyone! Keen to see some more pics of the albinos!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 1, 2009)

Love the blotchies Pike & Tiliqua!


----------



## SuburbanMe (Aug 1, 2009)

PIKE! Long time no see mate! It's Blotch from BTS.net. How's your kimberlies going?

Tiliqua - Beautiful blueys mate!


----------



## SuburbanMe (Aug 1, 2009)

jamesbecker said:


> what colour tounges do the albinos have?



I take it you're talking about the albino Easterns getting around now? To my knowledge, they are mostly pink, however i do believe some have both blue and pink tongues. I have seen a pic of one with both blue and pink, most of the others i've seen in person are pink. 

As a side note, I've seen an albino blotchie, and it had a pink tongue.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 5, 2009)

nice tiliquas guys,tiliqua,those centralians are rippers,well all of them are,baz yours is definatly a male,luke yours is still small but looks girly to me,nows getting late in there breeding season,so is the time to have them together


----------



## Adele (Aug 6, 2009)

*Blueys*

WOW! SpongeBob, I love your blueys, they're awesome!
Here's my eastern blueys...


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 6, 2009)

Cant find out if the slender blue tongue or cyclodomorphus branchialis is able to be kept. I no its endangered however so are red tail black cockatoo's and they can be privately kept. 

They aint the best looking however i think its a case of its so ugly its cute. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 6, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Cant find out if the slender blue tongue or cyclodomorphus branchialis is able to be kept. I no its endangered however so are red tail black cockatoo's and they can be privately kept.
> 
> They aint the best looking however i think its a case of its so ugly its cute. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?



I'm guessing no... the only Cyclodomorphus I have seen being kept by keepers are C. casuarinae, C. gerrardii, and C. michaeli. Personally, I'd love a few C. maximus... but I can't see that happening...


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 6, 2009)

In your opinion do they look anygood in the flesh Jason?


----------



## book (Aug 6, 2009)

Some of mine I took as id shots.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Aug 7, 2009)

Adele love your blueys. What sort of plants have you got in there. They look fantastic. Very natural


----------



## Adele (Aug 7, 2009)

*My plants*

Hey Azzajay77,

I use succulents, grass plants and ferns in my enclosures. I also use fake plants.

I have to rotate the real plants because my blueys love to get in there and dig around in the pots and this doesn't help the roots of the plants. Sometimes my blueys will eat the soil too, so I always ensure I use clean soil - no fertilisers etc...I have plants dedicated just for my enclosures. 

I have to position them (the plants) under the UV light to keep them going and make sure I put my succulents near/under the heat section.

When the plants start doing it a bit tough, I put them outside to recover. Rotation works well


----------



## Azzajay77 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it looks great. Will have to see what i can find for mine. Looks very boring at the moment.


----------



## Saz (Aug 9, 2009)

Took this one today whilst I swapped over females.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 10, 2009)

These guys just came out of brumination in the past week or so.


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pic's everyone. I want 2 of each!
So what does everyone feed thier blue tounge's?


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome pics every lookin great


----------



## Azzajay77 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos .... 

Anyone have a male female pair kept indoors. Mine are currently inside together and was thinking of separating them when the finish brumating. For safety reasons ??


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice pictures would like some more of enclosures everyone!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 11, 2009)

My latest additions, a couple of Alpine Blotched, very amusing animals, love em.

They are currently in a 4' enclosure, but I will build them an outdoor pen as soon as I can get to it. They are 7 months old, the breeder suspects they are both females (of course that isn't a guarantee).


----------



## Andrais (Sep 12, 2009)

these are my easterns (nothing special lol :lol
Snappy is the little guy in the grass and bob is the big one...


----------



## gtrlc6 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys, my name is Mark and I'm new to this site. Here is my collection as far. Pics not great and a little old, i need to take some new ones.
Western Blue Tongue
Blotched Blue Tongue
Eastern Blue Tongue
2x Shinglebacks


----------



## thals (Sep 20, 2009)

These guys are so under-rated, love love LOVE em!


----------



## Scotts1au (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some photos of one of my alpines. Liz


----------



## Scotts1au (Sep 26, 2009)

OK I seem to have killed the thread, here is another one of my Alpines. Spongebob we need a few more of your photos.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Sep 27, 2009)

Scott - you didn't kill the thread, It's a slow moving one. 

I should post some more of my prince regent male along side my prince regent female.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 28, 2009)

Scotts1au said:


> Here are some photos of one of my alpines. Liz


 
Nice alpines Liz, IMO the most speccy blue tongue (of course I may be a bit biased).
Do you keep them inside or out? If outside, got any pics of your enclosure?


----------



## scratchy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi , here are some of my centralians and westerns. Nice alpines guys.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 30, 2009)

a couple of mine


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome blueys guys


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's one of mine during and after a shed


----------



## scratchy (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow Gabe, nice easterns. Great patterns and colours.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 30, 2009)

Couple of old pics of mine. I keep meaning to get some more pics but can't seem to get a good photo lately...

Ben


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 1, 2009)

bump73 said:


> Couple of old pics of mine. I keep meaning to get some more pics but can't seem to get a good photo lately...
> 
> Ben


 
Nice alpines, that baby one is cute as! haha
Great double tongue shot too, it took me about 30-40 photos to get a tongue shot last time I tried, they're too quick (or I'm too slow......or a bit of both)


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pocomoco*

Here's my blue tongue, Pocomoco. He was rescued from a development site and given permission for re-homing through the NSW Parks & Wildlife, which is how he came to me. He's blind in one eye, so he's had an accident along the way somewhere, but otherwise has all his toes etc.
I'm really attached to this little guy!!


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 1, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET SOME 
been looking for light coloured easterns for a while,


----------



## scratchy (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are some favourite shinglebacks


----------



## SuburbanMe (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice stumpies you have there scratchy! How old are they?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 2, 2009)

scratchy. If you get babies out of them let me know. They are hot.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 2, 2009)

*My Blue tongue's*

Blue Tongue's


----------



## lemonz (Oct 2, 2009)

*Maybe?*



scratchy said:


> Here are some favourite shinglebacks


Are the shingles in the third picture cross between a blotched blue tongue and shingle back? cause i have seen ones like that, I only ask because of the scales on the belly, the tail and the markings, otherwise, a very attractive pair of lizards! the jet black one looks identical to one i have!


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some awesome pics in this


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok then ill ad Dash. Well he iznt really a dash:lol:.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 2, 2009)

lemonz said:


> Are the shingles in the third picture cross between a blotched blue tongue and shingle back? cause i have seen ones like that, I only ask because of the scales on the belly, the tail and the markings, otherwise, a very attractive pair of lizards! the jet black one looks identical to one i have!



W.A animals will sometimes look like that.


----------



## scratchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Like chrisreptile said, they are normal looking WA animals. They look different to the subspecies that most of us are used to in the eastern states.
suburbanme, I dont know how old the animals in the 1st pic are. The black one is 18 months old and the ones in the last pic are in their 3rd year.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Oct 3, 2009)

The WA animals are certainly nice. Some very nice bobtails!!!!


----------



## lemonz (Oct 3, 2009)

scratchy said:


> Like chrisreptile said, they are normal looking WA animals. They look different to the subspecies that most of us are used to in the eastern states.
> suburbanme, I dont know how old the animals in the 1st pic are. The black one is 18 months old and the ones in the last pic are in their 3rd year.


Okay, i was just curious. and thanks chris, again, beautiful reptiles!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are some of my Bluey, Dash (well he isnt really a dash  ) Opps i didnt realise i allready posted anywayz bump


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 17, 2009)

your camera is to close . it cant focus within about 10cm.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 3, 2011)

Northerns , freshly sloughed and in need of a slough .Cheers

Some of Jinjajoe's creations , now 18 months old. Northern Blue Tongues.












Cheers


----------



## D3pro (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome Northern's mate... they are the only locality I like in blues. (dare I say, some are nicer then albinos  )


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 8, 2011)

wow...... they are awesome...... I can't believe I sold them..... I get envious of everyones Blueys !!!!!!!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Basil, my Northern


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll have pics in August :\


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 8, 2011)

I cant get over the beautiful colours...lovely thread keep them coming !!!!!!


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are the mothers of Rorybreakers Kimberley Blueys..... the last picture shows her gravid !!!!


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2011)

How much do northerns like that sell for?

I've been looking for some for a while now but never see them for sale.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 8, 2011)

I stopped breeding them & dispersed the colony...... & since that I have never seen anyone who has bred them & posted them for sale.... there are a few out there however...... I sold them for $150 each....


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok thanks, they don't seem to be too pricey then. I'll keep looking.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 9, 2011)

Rorybreakers Kimberleys as babies & some Albino action.....


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice pics. I'd take a nice Kimberly over an albino any day.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 9, 2011)

Western Blue Tongues


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 9, 2011)

awesome mate..... I'll put my Westerns up tomorrow...... am off out for a few Brewskis !!!! cheers mate.....


----------



## noved (Jul 9, 2011)

here is Arthur he is shedding at the moment.ill get a better shot when he is done..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 9, 2011)

The posters in this thread have some exceptional bluies. Anyone that is selling any northerns could they please pm me.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 9, 2011)

Another Western





Without a flash





With a flash


----------



## scratchy (Jul 9, 2011)

Gotta love westerns !


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 9, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Very nice pics. I'd take a nice Kimberly over an albino any day.




Are you sure ???????????????????????????????????????????????? close call but big statement.....


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 9, 2011)

I have my lads...eastern Blue tongues. Old, old pictures and I still don't know if I have a pair. Not sure how to classify the lighter one. Hypo? Perhaps?
Edit: Please note they are under a very yellow basking light.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 9, 2011)

not sure hey...... bottom one looks to have a hemi pene bulge ??? a male ?? top one has narrow head like a girl but body like a male ??? not sure.... could perhaps tell you if I looked at them in the flesh...... annoying animals to sex........ laters


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 10, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> not sure hey...... bottom one looks to have a hemi pene bulge ??? a male ?? top one has narrow head like a girl but body like a male ??? not sure.... could perhaps tell you if I looked at them in the flesh...... annoying animals to sex........ laters



Thanks for the reply, Jx3.
I've been majorly slack with the photo taking lately and I really need to take some new pictures.
Meh....maybe tomorrow......maybe!:lol:


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 10, 2011)

Once you have had black you never go back !!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 10, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Once you have had black you never go back !!!!



*drool!!*


----------



## Bomber (Jul 10, 2011)

*Blueys*

These are my two Blotched Bluetongues............Sheamus and Lucia, will have more photos later


----------



## cleobhp (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres a pic of a blotchy that's arriving on Wednesday, if anyone has some with this patterning that they might wanna sell please let me know.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the look of the Albino, love to get a set of them one day.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 10, 2011)

Jinjajoe , nice westerns on your other thread. Scratchy , love yours too .

Thought I would continue with some more Westerns , South Australian colour form. Not as bright as the NT or WA forms.





Sub-adults and juvies











Cheers.


----------



## scratchy (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Rorybreaker. I think they are all nice regardless of locality. Can't help but keep them all !
Looking forward to breeding some this season.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought I'd add these suckers in here aswell as the other thread.........


----------



## varanophile (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are some of mine. One of my juvenile westerns, one of my orange shingle pairings and this years offspring from them (still quite dark but will become orange in time).


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 10, 2011)

I adore those shingle backs...sooooo purdy!


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 10, 2011)

those Shingle Backs are sick..... I want them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want them all !!!!!!!!

Here are some more snaps of the parents & sibs of Rorybreakers Kimberleys...... & the mating that produced them........


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 10, 2011)

Jinjajoe, I'm almost weeping looking at those Westerns lmao theyre amazing!
And those Kimberly's.
lol Whatever I dont have, I want!


----------



## ajandj (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 208785
Maxi showing off his beautiful blue tongue


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jul 11, 2011)

I still wince in pain when I see two easterns together from memories when I was newbier and had my 2 still unsexed (turned out to be both males. Determined from dropped sperm plugs). I'll upload pics when my computer is co-operating


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a couple of mine:


----------



## eipper (Jul 11, 2011)

This is Horse, he is 820 mm tl and needs to be housed alone.....as all others are food to him!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it.... an adult Darwin of that size really is the King of BTs !!!!!!! 




eipper said:


> This is Horse, he is 820 mm tl and needs to be housed alone.....as all others are food to him!
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 11, 2011)

wow, that's a BIG bluey :O loving these pics too


----------



## kupper (Jul 11, 2011)

Scott he is my favorite of your herp room . I don't think people could ever imagine how much of a monster he is


----------



## scratchy (Jul 11, 2011)

eipper said:


> This is Horse, he is 820 mm tl and needs to be housed alone.....as all others are food to him!
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


820 mm total length ! He must be amazing in the flesh.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 11, 2011)

This is Larry... my 1st ever Bluey (I don't have him anymore)...... not as big as Eippers but in the ball park & you are right Kupper an adult Darwin really is bigger than you think......


----------



## eipper (Jul 11, 2011)

Kupper he is my favorite lizard and pretty close to couple the others!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 11, 2011)

Gavin Bedford's big unit he had on display at the 2010 WildExpo , at the ReptileOne stand.






Its cage mate wasn't too bad either.





Cheers.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 13, 2011)

An almost pure white Northern....


----------



## noved (Jul 13, 2011)

horse is as long as a mans arm,if a child fell in.gulp.lol


----------



## No-two (Jul 13, 2011)

Some amazing BTSs I must get back into them. I remember when having alpines a few years ago was good, I can't belive what is avalible now.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 13, 2011)

I've posted these before, But this is an Eastern Blue Tongue that I rescued (sorry its not mine but I love blue tongues but have never been able to keep them yet so I like to have them come into my back yard)


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 14, 2011)

Lowland Blotched Blue Tongues , juvies . Coming on good now after doing it tough wintering outside in a pit . 







Cheers


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 11, 2012)

*Northern*

Het for white northern.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Het for white northern.


Is the white northern gene heterozygous? if it is stop the press!!!


----------



## Bluie (Apr 12, 2012)

That het is not my line.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 13, 2012)

Bluie said:


> That het is not my line.


 ok that makes sense. With your animals a pure white x with a normal will throw out a batch of lighter than normal young , or a mixed batch of white normal and lighter ones?
From memory you had some very interesting colors going on there.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## jinjajoe (Apr 13, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Het for white northern.



There are no recessive gene white Northerns so calling them 'Hets' is incorrect....... are these from Mark Wiltshire ?? They have Kimberley blood I reckon..... awesome tho.... I ain't trolling !!!!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 13, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> There are no recessive gene white Northerns so calling them 'Hets' is incorrect....... are these from Mark Wiltshire ?? They have Kimberley blood I reckon..... awesome tho.... I ain't trolling !!!!


What is the offspring like if you breed one of your whiteys to a normal northern?


----------



## richardsc (Apr 18, 2012)

kunnanurra form kimberley northerns


bluemountains alpine,vic alpine and vic lowlands ive had born this season also


themale kunnanurra and one of the females that produced


close up


vic alpines mating

wa and northern sa westerns
pink prince regent female i used to own and wish i still had


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 28, 2012)

A couple of shots of my Eastern on the couch .


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

those are some beaut bluey's makes me wanna get one lol


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 2, 2012)

Here is my boy EM a 5 year old Eastern. Just got him last week.



Ya gotta luv um!!!



scratchy said:


> Here are some favourite shinglebacks



OMG Scratchy they are Gorgous!!! Me want!!!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 6, 2012)

wow some nice blueys in ths thread


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's Slink


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 6, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Hi fellow blue tongue lovers,
> 
> I took out my blue tongues at the weekend for a photo session (on the tampoline so they cant run away too quick!). I got them as youngsters earlier this year, and they have grown really fast, even though they are not hungry over the last month with the cooler weather. Feel free to guess their locale.
> 
> Also add your own pictures to this thread. Bring on the bluey photos guys!!



nice looking blueys there mate



ssssnakeman said:


> I took some pics of my male kimmy yesterday after a shed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's 1 beautiful blue tongue


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 7, 2012)

wow you guys have awesome blueys i wish i even had one  oh,well maybe when i breed up some knobies and sell them i can get a nice tank + breeding pair


----------



## jackfish (Jul 7, 2012)

my baby bluie he only 9ish months


----------



## Nezikah (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my new blue girl.


----------



## connorpotato (Jul 24, 2012)

my eastern blue tongue charles, hes about 7 months old 
View attachment 260092

not sure if you can see them, around the edges of some of his scales is all white, it came up after he finished sheddng, is that ok. the guy i brought him off said it was fine, and all the others he got, (siblings) were the same,


----------



## marcnewport (Aug 2, 2012)

*Blue tongue grooming......*

Hi All,

Has anyone ever seen their skinks have a crack at there front or rear feet/claws in a mellow sort of grooming chew. Could he be going for some non successful shed (cant see any) on its foot or is it claw clipping?

No mites or ticks....no super long claws. Its got me buggered. So not stressed. Looks relaxed whilst doing it. Its a rare accurance.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ooooh, sssnakeman, u found ur gorgeous Kimmy a lady friend for those long staring comps etc,......!!!

can i put my name on a list for a baby Kimmy?


----------



## marcnewport (Aug 2, 2012)

*Mosman....????*



jackfish said:


> my baby bluie he only 9ish months


Are you from Mosman in Sydney? I am looking for a young eastern if you know anyone nearby.
Marc D Newport


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2012)

One of richardsc's kids.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 12, 2012)

TURBO8 said:


> Are they from Kununurra W.A (Kimberly region) ??





spongebob said:


> I think I may have told you? If not a good guess



How did you get them? Northerns arent on our keepers or takers list.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2012)

Not on licence in Vic.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 21, 2012)

*Blue Tounges*






My Eastern when he was just a baby he is a lot bigger now

BTW I am loving the black bluies that BlueTongueSkink.Net does


----------

